# Over-Stretched crop?



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

can a cockatiel crop be stretched due to the breeder over filling the crop? I don't believe my bird have sour crop or impacted crop. Is a impacted crop hard to the touch and what are the signs of a sour crop.
When I felt the crop it was soft and it didn't feel like there was food in the crop but his crop sticks out as though it was full.
I read in the internet about a bra for the crop? Otherwise the bird is healthly and it eats pretty good.
I'm so frustrated with the breeder because he switched my other bird due to him being sick and gave me this one.
Please help.... i need some advice


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...a cockatiel can have an overstretched crop. it can result from overfeeding or a sour crop. If sour crop and not corrected aggressively it is very very hard to turn the bird around. You might consider going to an avian vet first thing tomorrow. a vet can do a gram stain to do a check check to see if there is budding yeast and type (gram negative or gram positive) bacteria in the crop, and prescribe the appropriate medications. while there ask the vet to show you how to empty and flush the crop. And if the bird is dehydrated ask the vet to give Sub-Q fluids. 

From your description this baby needs to be seen by someone rather than help over the internet.

This album shows various problems with babies including sour and/or overstretched crops: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/?start=all


----------

